# Huffy Radiobike



## dtaylor613 (Aug 5, 2020)

Huffy radio bike  | eBay
					

Okay, I think this bike is original except for the light. Tires say ALLSTATE SAFETY TREAD with a little round SEARS logo. I can't open the tank because of strange screw heads. I would say the tank has never been opened.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 5, 2020)

As a side note, I hate eBay and see why why people call it ePay. I’m not sure the total value of this bike is, but just in general it seems like there is alway “that guy” that throws down a chunk of money for an unproven product or reproduction (in another example - porcelain advertising signs for instance). 

Maybe it’s validated in this case? Sounds like the owner doesn’t know much about it. May be original or may not be? I messaged the seller and they said the radio is there but they are unsure if it works.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Just looking at it real quick looks like a decent original bike. I would think it could easily bring double where it is now. Not my cup of tea but I’ve seen these sell for pretty good coin. V/r Shawn


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 5, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Just looking at it real quick looks like a decent original bike. I would think it could easily bring double where it is now. Not my cup of tea but I’ve seen these sell for pretty good coin. V/r Shawn




I don’t disagree. My opinion after doing some research is that it is an original bike. Just no proof, no story, no serial number, no knowledge of if the radio (which is the centerpiece of the bike) works, etc...

Even if it was not original, someone on eBay would be throwing a wad of cash as if it was.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 5, 2020)

dtaylor613 said:


> I don’t disagree. My opinion after doing some research is that it is an original bike. Just no proof, no story, no serial number, no knowledge of if the radio (which is the centerpiece of the bike) works, etc...
> 
> Even if it was not original, someone on eBay would be throwing a wad of cash as if it was.



Regardless if the radio worked or not-and I would assume it doesn’t-it’s a smok’n bargain where it’s at. V/r Shawn


----------



## sworley (Aug 5, 2020)

When I see ambiguity in the description like that I just assume the seller is mentioning it for a reason and is trying not to be held liable.


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 5, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Regardless if the radio worked or not-and I would assume it doesn’t-it’s a smok’n bargain where it’s at. V/r Shawn




I don’t disagree with anything that’s been said. I just (personally) would want more certainty of what I am getting when it starts getting up there in price.

Awesome bike though. Someone from thecabe needs to get her!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 9, 2020)

This is a red 1955 model with the base single speed setup. It has all of it’s original parts in superb condition sans light, grips, rear reflector, and pedals. It has not been screwed with by a novice or someone who doesn’t know vintage radios, it still has it’s original clutch head screws. It even has the knobs and antenna housing!

Whether the radio works or not is irrelevant. The person buying this will either not care if it works or the person will get it to work and assumes this one does not.

Shawn @Freqman1 is correct. Even at this price, expect it to double easily due to condition. I expect this to hit $3,000 and possibly higher. This is a “Holy Grail” Classic for many collectors, not just bicycle collectors.


----------



## dtaylor613 (Aug 9, 2020)

partsguy said:


> This is a red 1955 model with the base single speed setup. It has all of it’s original parts in superb condition sans light, grips, rear reflector, and pedals. It has not been screwed with by a novice or someone who doesn’t know vintage radios, it still has it’s original clutch head screws. It even has the knobs and antenna housing!
> 
> Whether the radio works or not is irrelevant. The person buying this will either not care if it works or the person will get it to work and assumes this one does not.
> 
> Shawn @Freqman1 is correct. Even at this price, expect it to double easily due to condition. I expect this to hit $3,000 and possibly higher. This is a “Holy Grail” Classic for many collectors, not just bicycle collectors.




Well when you put it like that...   

You make very valid points. Maybe I was being naive. I am also probably over-cautious because (unfortunately) there are many people out there that try to mislead or trick people into believing something is authentic, original, operational, etc. Then you buy it and look it over in person - only to find out that it is not and you are now in a tight spot. I like to put faith into people but it’s tough when you start talking thousands of dollars based on a few average quality photos online.

I think the bike is awesome and I hope someone here gets it so I can see it some more!


----------



## partsguy (Aug 10, 2020)

I just noticed, he’s got $254 for shipping. Hopefully that means extra careful when packing!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 19, 2020)

sold for $3,525.


----------

